# Graco Sprayer repair depot in Western Canada?



## Journeyman (Apr 6, 2014)

Any recommendations for Graco sprayer repair in Western Canada? 

I picked up a 490 that needs a repack/piston spa treatment. 

Sorry for the classic 'help me' first post!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Western Canada is a pretty big Area. Any specific area in general? 

I take my sprayers to a Dulux store in Surrey, BC.


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the recomendation.

I am in Whitehorse, YT so shipping is a given. Calgary, Edmonton, Vancouver are all options.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Shopping to Edmonton might be your cheapest option. Going to a Graco approved shop should be a given as well (the only one in bc is the Surrey Dulux store).


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

There's a Cloverdale in Calgary, and a PPG in Vancouver.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

SprayRepairGuy said:


> There's a Cloverdale in Calgary, and a PPG in Vancouver.


PPG is Dulux. See if you can find a Graco rep and ask him the best place to send it. It might be cheaper to buy a new one


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

No one ever took the username Journeyman:blink:


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> PPG is Dulux. See if you can find a Graco rep and ask him the best place to send it. It might be cheaper to buy a new one


Actually I thought PPG bought all of the ICI Paints, Dulux Paints, Glidden and Akzo Nobels.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

SprayRepairGuy said:


> Actually I thought PPG bought all of the ICI Paints, Dulux Paints, and Akzo Nobels.


Only in North America. From what i know they won't be changing the name to PPG..... at least in Canada


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> Only in North America. From what i know they won't be changing the name to PPG..... at least in Canada


Last I looked, Canada was still in North America - unless it drifted off towards the Pole.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

SprayRepairGuy said:


> Last I looked, Canada was still in North America - unless it drifted off towards the Pole.


Hahaha. PPG bought akzo Nobel north America (who bought Dulux, ici, devoe, etc). From my understanding there aren't/weren't any Dulux store in the states, i believe they still went by ici, in Canada however when akzo bought ici they changed the name to Dulux, abd started re branding. From what I've seen in my travels PPG didn't have any market in Canada until this purchase so passing to re brand the company to PPG might be a waste, in America however they have a massive market share (from what i believe) that re branding those stores wouldn't be as difficult or expensive.


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 6, 2014)

Bender said:


> No one ever took the username Journeyman:blink:


Too obvious for sure... I have been lurking this forum for over a year, enjoying the witty repartee and collective knowledge. Probably should do the introduction...

Thanks to everyone for the help. I was hoping to get a "these guys have always treated me fair and right' endorsements. Sounds like Dulux is OK.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Bender said:


> No one ever took the username Journeyman:blink:


I thought for sure that would've been taken so i didn't even bother to try. 

I'll take it he used that babe because he idolizes me


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 6, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> I'll take it he used that babe because he idolizes me


Umm, no...lol


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

There are some excellent repack/repair videos that will walk you through the repair. I believe the links are in the tool section of this site. A piston replacement and re-pack are not that difficult to do yourself.


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

This is a job that you could do yourself. A good one to learn since you will need to do it every so often if you are using that sprayer every week. However, if you don't want to I highly recommend Sprayer Rescue by Lance in Edmonton. All he does is maintenance and repair on spray rigs all day. http://www.sprayerrescue.ca/


----------

